# ** GruvenParts.com Has 2.8L 24V Billet Goodies !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

Ours are completely tig welded by our licensed commercial jet aircraft repair facility! We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) and the 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6* 

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save! 

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers : 

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A) 
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D) 
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A) 
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119A (021903119A) 
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Are the Yarrowsport rear stress bars in black ever going to be back in stock?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Tyler - Im checking with Yarrow, he hasnt made black in a long time. I will push him to make more, we do have chrome in stock that can be painted over if you need asap. Thanks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* CNC Pressed MSD Coil Pack Brackets for MK3 and MK4 VR6 ! *

Use this CNC formed, powder coated Aerospace grade aluminum bracket to mount your new MSD 8224 coils on MK3 or MK4 VR6 engines. We all know how poorly the OEM Beru units hold up - so get serious about your VR6 ignition and step up to MSD! Leave the cheaply made, overpriced Beru coils for the competition!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GRuvenParts.com Has NEW PARTS !!*

We are working on something for everyone, stay tuned, we have lots more in production.


*Finshed, Ready for Sale (Going onto site shortly)*

-- MK2 9A 1.8L/2.0 16V Lightweight Billet Crank Pulleys

--Corrado G60 Billet Lightweight Alternator Pulleys



* To Be Finished Soon 1-2 weeks *

-- Audi A4/S4 Billet Adjustable Upper Control Arms

-- R32 / TT Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links

-- MK2 / MK3 02A Side/Side trans cable repair blocks

-- Corrado rear deck lid billet linkages / cables - super trick !


Stay tuned for more !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing * 


 
* Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing * 

Looking for that trick custom upgrade to push your ride over the top at the shows?? Check out this R-E-A-L 3K Carbon Fiber Weave that we've put on an adhesive backing. We've also applied a clear coat to the Carbon to provide a deep gloss finish. Used for years in the aerospace industry, this genuine 3K carbon fiber with adhesive peel and stick backing adds strength and great looks to most any surface. Ships in (2) 10 inch x 20 inch .022 inch thick pieces. 

Sheets can be easily cut with sharp scissors or razors. Makes a great decorative upgrade to any surface. Sheets are fairly flexible and can be adhered to any complex contour without drastic impressions, inside/outside corners or rapidly changing surface features. High heat and low temperature applications should be avoided. Use only where typical plastic tapes would be used.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK2 / MK3 Billet Fuel Line Support Brackets*

Billet fuel line support brackets (set of 2) to replace the weak plastic clips that are probably long gone on your MK2 and MK3 VR6. Ours are CNC'd from billet aluminum to perfectly match the size and shape of your VR6 fuel lines. Mount directly to the head in place of existing plastic supports and install with supplied aerospace grade stainless fasteners. Dont leave your VR6 fuel lines loose and rubbing against hot engine components! These will take more abuse than you can dish out, guaranteed!! 

Can be chrome plated for those seeking even more engine bay bling. 

Fits all MK2 and MK3 VR6 - Jetta, GTI, Passat, and Corrado. Includes stainless bracket hardware, re-use existing 10mm nuts to bolt to head. Brackets replace OEM P/N 021-133-827 (021133827) Bracket and P/N 021-133-687A (021133687A) clip.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com* 

Please feel free to call or email with any questions regarding our products.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* What's in Development Currently ?*

1. Audi A4 adjustable front upper control arms - pics will be posted shortly!

2. 02A side/side cable repair block

3. R32/TT front adjustable swaybar end links

4. VR6, 1.8T, 2.0 billet oil dipstick funnels

5. Corrado stainless rear deck lid cables

Much more ... stay tuned 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Give us suggestions on parts you want made !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GRUVENPARTS.COM


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We now offer complete VR6 crack pipe kits, everything you need to complete the job!

We can customize your complete repair kit to include anything you want, just give us a call or email for final quote.

:thumbup::thumbup:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119A (021903119A)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for Billet Parts !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

billet/aluminum thermostat housingggggg. please.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I know I know I know ... 

working on that ... 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer: 

Follow our supercharger install thread, there will be an interesting twist at the end ... 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rts.com-Corrado-SLC-Supercharger-Build-Thread


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket* 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 and Audi Dipstick Handles!*

We’re all sick of popping the hood on our stylish VW’s and Audi’s only to find an engine compartment which looks like it might have digested a construction cone somewhere along the way. Now you can finally get rid of that hideous bright orange dipstick in favor of this billet aluminum version in a variety of colors and finishes. 

Fits all 98-07 New Beetle, Golf, Jetta, Passat, 99-06 Audi A4 00-06 TT and is for use on cars with OEM dipstick P/N 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi and VW Washer Fluid Cap*

Ditch the ugly blue washer fluid cap (or half tennis ball if you’re really ghetto) with one of these slick billet aluminum 6061-T651 versions. 

Ours are CNC machined for a perfect fit and can be ordered in a variety of colors and finishes – including anodized or highly polished. Simply remove the old cap and press fit this one right into the washer tank. 

This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-955-455 (1K0955455), 1H0-955-455 (1H0955455), and fits nearly every VW and Audi in existence. So, there’s no excuse to rock the half tennis ball anymore!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:biggrinsanta::grinsanta::biggrinsanta: :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Got an 02A Trans ?? Then you better have a look at these upgraded billet shift linkage parts ! 
 

*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket* 
Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. 

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 

 
*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block* 

GruvenParts.com is proud to release this solid stainless fwd/aft cable shift repair block for cable shift VW vehicles. This part will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft shift cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

This repair block repairs the FWD/AFT cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. 

 
*Stainless SIDE/SIDE Steel Shift Cable Repair Block* 

GruvenParts.com now also has solid stainless side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. Once again, there is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 021-105-243 (021105243)
Tensioner Pulley: 021-145-299 (021145299)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 
Power Steering Pulley : 021-145-255 (021145255)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

Ours are completely tig welded by our licensed commercial jet aircraft repair facility! We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) and the 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar *

We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 

Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided.

Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Just to make all the MK4 VR6 owners aware … 

www.GruvenParts.com will soon be releasing a *billet aluminum version* of the white plastic part which connects the intake manifold change over rod to the drive unit actuator shown in this pic (red arrow) : 










And detailed in this DIY Article section on www.GruvenParts.com 

On 12V VR6 engines (99-06 Golf, Jetta VR6), the white part is sold as part of the Drive Unit p/n 071-133-759C (071133759C) or 071-133-759D (071133759D) and on the 24V engines (R32, 02-08 Golf, Jetta, Eos, Touareg) it is sold as part of Drive Unit p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) or 022-133-759A (022133759A). 

This white plastic part continually breaks and is not readily available from VW without buying the whole plastic Drive Unit at a cost of $130-$160. 

Needless to say, we’ll put an end to that foolishness in typical GruvenParts.com fashion by milling this part from a solid chunk of 6061-T651. 

You can follow the development thread here (and feel free to chime in, too!) – 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...actuator-broken-where-can-I-get-a-replacement 




















Just another example of how www.GruvenParts.com is listening to your suggestions. Let us know what other parts need to be redesigned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness and lots more is on the way ! 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119A (021903119A)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.gruvenparts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are back in stock (in super gloss black) and ready to go!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com has released this billet intake drive unit arm for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with variable intake manifolds!* 


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

This part replaces the white plastic part that attaches to the actuator arm. The OEM part is made from injection molded nylon and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a *solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum *on a 4 axis HAAS mill-lathe. Utilizing some tricks within the SolidWorks/MasterCam CNC software, we have tweaked the process to allow the billet part to be machined specially to accept the locking feature on the end of the intake rod. Just push fit this part onto the end of the intake rod similar to OEM plastic part fitment. There are no set screws to come loose and the fit is perfect.

This part makes a great upgrade when installing our upgraded *MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings*

Our part will also cost you about 1/3 what VW/Audi charge for their plastic drive unit (and the OEM plastic part is NOT part of their repair kit). This one is a no brainer!

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Don’t forget to check out the DIY listed on our website.

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

We Want Billet Dipsticks, Please!?! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Those are on the way, should have some VR6 billet dipsticks posted next week, and more following after that. Stay tuned


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Whats the good word on those billet dipsticks? I refuse to put that orange plastic crap back on my fresh block. Please help!!?!?!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We've got the billet dipsticks now for AAA and A4. Stay tuned for more! :beer:


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Any luck for us 24valve guys? My built motor goes in this Sunday, and i think it deserves some jewelry.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

WE have TONS of lovin for the 24V motors  No billet dipsticks for them yet but half our products fit that whip!



*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar * 

We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 

Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided. 

Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Billet Dipstick Please


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet parts ! :beer:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

What about those billet dipsticks for all VR6 engines??? We/I need this!?!


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Snitches Get Stitches said:


> What about those billet dipsticks for all VR6 engines??? We/I need this!?!


ditto


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Working on that. We'll have them for all VR6 motors eventually ....

stay tuned !

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Pulleys are very nice....But we still need those billet dipsticks for the 24v VR's...make sure you make them compatible with short runners...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Provided the OEM dipstick fits with your short runner intakes, our design will also fit.

Let me know if you are using standard OEM dipstick with short runner pleeez


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, i have had the stock dipstick in place with my Area 51 sri. Any word on a release date for our motors...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Not yet, I am still waiting for the machine shop to deliver the sample. Hopefully soon! 

:beer:


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Bump for more interest in a billet dipstick for our 24v VR6 motors...
Paul, when we get one fitted on my motor, then fitment is correct for the hybrid 2.8l + R32 head motors. 










In this case, 2.9l, 82mm forged and balanced bottom end, with a p&p, R32 head, pag exhast mani, Area 51 intake manifold, and other assorted goodies.
Waiting for info...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Man that looks tight! 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

First start-up in the next couple weeks....what's the timeline on our billet dipsticks?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Still working them into schedule. Can I have EVERYONE interested in 24V VR6 billet dipstick please email me directly? State the engine type, year, make, model please. I want to have your info so we shop starts churning them out you will be 1st on list.

[email protected]


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

I emailed already...please fit these in the schedule. I got about four weeks till my beast is on the road. Please make these available asap....


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Can we please get some other interested parties to email or post up here? We need some demand for this, I cant just make a few otherwise cost will be too high. Please email directly if you want the billet dipstick for 24V VR6 - make sure and include your OEM dipstick p/n and year/make/model.

[email protected]

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

I have spoken to at least 4 members on the 24v forum who are a GO!!!!
We just dont know the oem part number for the stock dipstick....
Come on folks....lets post up so paul can make us some goodies!!


----------



## jon_vr6 (May 7, 2008)

022 115 607 D

ask me how i know the part number. interested in billet dipstick.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

If you make it, they will come!!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We are making the MK4 12V and 24V billet dipsticks and they will be gorgeous. Stay tuned, I will have the pictures hopefully soon. Im sorry this has drawn out for a while but you can expect them to look similar to the other billet dipsticks we are selling 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Paul, i am less than 1 month from first start-up, and i am finishing up my last fabrication on my build.
When can we expect these dipsticks to be available to the 24valve community?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Ive asked engineering several times, will follow up again this week and see. I was told "soon" so let me find out ... 

Thanks for interest and please keep pushing it. This is how parts get made! 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Those pulleys are very nice!! I am running a couple on my motor. I wanna add a Gruven Parts billet dipstick to my build before start-up!! Help me out, Paul.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I know I know ... Im trying to get these released, it should not be much longer. They will have every dipstick in billet eventually.


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

Big thumbs up to paul @ gruven parts. My vr6 decided to wet itself thoroughly and paul was good enough to meet me @ his house on christmas eve to pick up one of the billet crack pipes. Thanks again man, any word on those carbon vr6 headgasket keychains?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

vdub5818 said:


> Big thumbs up to paul @ gruven parts. My vr6 decided to wet itself thoroughly and paul was good enough to meet me @ his house on christmas eve to pick up one of the billet crack pipes. Thanks again man, any word on those carbon vr6 headgasket keychains?


Thanks!

The carbon keychains should be back in stock within 6 weeks. The carbon fiber vendor has given us the run around but we should be offering those in the classic black/grey weave along with a few other "less subtle" carbon colors. Stay tuned on that one, Im anxious as well.

We do have the machined aluminum VR6 keychains in stock. For a classic look, those are tough to beat!



*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*


----------



## jon_vr6 (May 7, 2008)

Any word on the dip sticks?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, have been going back and forth with shop on the dipsticks. They have all OEM tubes and dipsticks and have put together design. I am hoping for production parts very soon, but with everything it seems to take longer for development parts than production parts. I will get an update ...


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Interested in a dipstick as well:thumbup: and that t-stat housing when it's ready


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

btimbit said:


> Interested in a dipstick as well:thumbup: and that t-stat housing when it's ready


 Whoa a tstat housing is coming? !?!


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

my2000APB said:


> Whoa a tstat housing is coming? !?!


Apparently
http://www.gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?page=development


One Gray GLI said:


> billet/aluminum thermostat housingggggg. please.





GruvenParts.com said:


> I know I know I know ...
> 
> working on that ...
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

i definitely want one of the tstat housings. are you guys doing both the main housing and the cover in billet? 

i might have to put off my planned overhaul until these are done


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes we are doing all of it. There would be no point in just making 1 part correct, and leave the others as is. The weakest link would then fail.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We also now have the MKIV Vr6 12V and 24V as well as R32/TT oil dipsticks in stock. I will have pictures coming soon. Nice to ditch the orange plastic 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks* 

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles : 

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, and BMX


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for a good monday to call in sick and work on your car 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn!! To bad those dipsticks was not released when I ordered my pulleys!! They look real nice!


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Oooh. Cost for shipping to Canada is more than the product. $82 shipped for a dipstick. Ouch.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its shipped USPS global priority with insurance. We are also "kind"  with customs. 

If you want it shipped some other way, send us a label and you can pay whatever shipping you want. FYI, UPS and FedEx all charge extra courier fees to Canada, and they have lost a bunch of shipments. We know use USPS to Canada because of this.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com 

:beer::beer:


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

*24 v vr6 bdf*

Need metal parts to replace thermostat housing and cover. more than just the crack pipe. have leaks. gonna get mishimoto radiator and your crack pipe. would be nice to replace some other things in the cooling system with parts that are not plastic. cant find silicone hoses either.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks and I also replied to your email as well. We are working on lots more for these cars, I know there is a ton of plastic that needs to go. Hopefully someone can point you in right direction regarding radiator, the aftermarket versions seem to fit poorly.


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

Just placed an order for some goodies earlier this week, updating my intake rod bushings and drive actuator, new power steering pulley and tensioner pulley for my now defunct p/s pump, and a vee chain just for good measure.

Will be placing an order for the thermostat housing and dipstick once available, and maybe some more goodies.

I've reccomended your drive linkages for the VW/Audi V8 engines to a bunch of our customers and they have all loved the great price compared to OEM, and quality/fit/finish. :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks man!

I am expecting the billet keychains to come back in stock today or Monday and your order will ship out then. I am sorry for delay on that, for some reason everyone decided to order billet vr6 keychains all at once. I cant fault for that, they are pretty sweet. Anyways, CNC is cutting them now shouldnt be much longer.

:thumbup:


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

Awesome to hear! I was going to inquire about shipping, then just figured you guys took off the week for the holiday. 


Another idea for you, the center console latches on mkiv's are notorious for snapping because of being plastic. I know I would love a billet peice to throw in there. Not sure if it's possible since installation is literally pushing it into place an bending the oem plastic


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We have looked into those center console latches.

Last I heard, ECS or someone else was selling entire center console replacements for cheap. Is that no longer the case ?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*These are in stock, ready to ship asap!*

Please click on the picture to order.



* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

any update on how the billet Tstat housings are coming along?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Who would be in for a $300 machined aluminum thermo housing? If not, please post your price point. 

:thumbup:


----------



## jon_vr6 (May 7, 2008)

$200

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

how about a kit that comes with a crack pipe for around 300?


----------



## jon_vr6 (May 7, 2008)

mk3_vdub said:


> how about a kit that comes with a crack pipe for around 300?


 :thumbup:

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK guys, thanks for input. We are evaluating. 

Are there any others who want to provide input ? 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Who would be in for a $300 machined aluminum thermo housing? If not, please post your price point.
> 
> :thumbup:


Why not come up with some molds and have them cast in aluminum or even iron.... for $50-100 respectively? Once the molds are repeatable, cost of production would go way down and make it affordable for anyone on nearly any budget. This method would require minimal machining, dramatically dropping production costs and pass that savings on to the consumers.

I don't understand the hype of CNC and why it is sooooooooooooooo overpriced, sure the machinery and initial set-up have high costs, but after that the cost of production go down tremendously. Aluminum is a soft material, so machining doesn't cause much wear and tear on equipment, so where does the markup come from?

Also, this is not a high tolerance critical part and the surface finish has no requirement to be fully smooth except for the few mating surfaces.


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would be very interested but 300 would be too much for me. I would hop all over it for 200 or even 250 w pipe


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah I'd love to have one of these thermo housings within 3 weeks to join all my other gruvenparts goodies....... $300 is a tad much I agree, although I have little to no knowledge of CNC.

:beer:


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

so I did a billet crack pipe/Tstat housing/ water pump job today on a customers car, and let me just say, the crack pipe was a huge pita to get in the block. even with all my weight on it still wouldn't pop in.

small tip that worked great for doing the install, if you are doing a water pump at the same time.

I used a ratchet strap threaded through the pipe out the end of the block. tied around a small block of wood. used that to pull the crack pipe on instead of attempting to push it on. worked MUCH better


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

mk3_vdub said:


> so I did a billet crack pipe/Tstat housing/ water pump job today on a customers car, and let me just say, the crack pipe was a huge pita to get in the block. even with all my weight on it still wouldn't pop in.
> 
> small tip that worked great for doing the install, if you are doing a water pump at the same time.
> 
> I used a ratchet strap threaded through the pipe out the end of the block. tied around a small block of wood. used that to pull the crack pipe on instead of attempting to push it on. worked MUCH better


really? mine slipped right in by hand? ......... twice?

not saying it's something you did mind you..... it's just that I've never had a problem with the 24v crack pipe.... so it was kinda odd reading that you had to do all that


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

mk3_vdub said:


> so I did a billet crack pipe/Tstat housing/ water pump job today on a customers car, and let me just say, the crack pipe was a huge pita to get in the block. even with all my weight on it still wouldn't pop in.
> 
> small tip that worked great for doing the install, if you are doing a water pump at the same time.
> 
> I used a ratchet strap threaded through the pipe out the end of the block. tied around a small block of wood. used that to pull the crack pipe on instead of attempting to push it on. worked MUCH better


i used a rubber mallet to tap it in. much easier.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

02JttaGLI said:


> i used a rubber mallet to tap it in. much easier.


that was the first thing I tried, didn't even come close to working


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

total cost of tooling for a356-t6 cast thermo housing assy > $100K and thats in china (which I personally wont do). Then you still have quite a bit of post process machining as the cast parts are going to be far from net shape. in the end, its better to cnc the pieces. 

regarding the issue with crack pipe installation, please call when you have an issue like that. There was definitely something going on here that brute force wasnt the answer to. You need to clean out the mating bore on the water pump inlet side. Sometimes that requires a steel brush if the scale is really built up. You can then lube the o-rings and twist the pipe into the block while pushing. I know its tight, but it must be to prevent leaks. However, it should not be anywhere close to as tight as you mentioned. Using that much force you may have damaged the o-ring. 

Anyways, please call when something like that comes up. Using a bigger hammer is never the solution when dealing with a VR6 coolant system.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't take out the battery box so wasn't able to really get a good angle on it to push it on by hand, or maybe I'm just a weakling, lol. I was under the impression reading the DIY for it that it shouldn't be twisted at all when installing, as that could damage the oring. that prolly would have made it easier

I had cleaned it out with sand paper really well before installing, And before attempting to install it looked nice and clean so I dunno. it ended up slipping in alot easier when pulled on like that, just because the force was coming from a much better angle and I was able to hold it in perfect alignment while it was being pulled on.

anyways install was successful and we pressure tested the cooling system for leaks afterwards, so I'm pretty certain nothing was damged


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Who would be in for a $300 machined aluminum thermo housing? If not, please post your price point.
> 
> :thumbup:


Honestly I don't think that's all that much at all considering all factors. Spend less on plastic and replace it as it breaks, or just bite the bullet, spend the money, don't worry about it and have some extra fancy to the bay...


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

VR-Zych said:


> Honestly I don't think that's all that much at all considering all factors. Spend less on plastic and replace it as it breaks, or just bite the bullet, spend the money, don't worry about it and have some extra fancy to the bay...


very true, at this point I wouldn't mind paying that for one, mainly bc I've been patiently waiting for them to get them made for like 2 years, lol. but I think they'd sell alot more of them if it's priced similar to the crack pipes, roughly 2-2.5 times an oem version of the same part.

it's easy to up sell people on a billet crack pipe bc it's not too much more then the oem one, but it would be difficult to get a ton of people to buy them if it's like 4 times what the plastic one costs.

ideally they should be priced so that almost everyone that's doing a crack pipe/Tstat housing job buys this one instead of plastic.

tldr: lower price=higher volume sold=more profit


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

paul, when you gonna start selling the oil filter cap/drain?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Still working on the oil cap/drain. Those are turning into $150 products as well, I know we need to keep pricing down. I will check with engineering and see where we are at with it.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for existing and future Gruven Billet !

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## philly24v04 (Nov 20, 2012)

This would be a more than worthwhile item. After changing the oil this weekend on my new to me vr6, the plastic nut is almost rounded completely. Seems like a common problem amongst VR's, either stripping the drain plug or cracking the plastic hex head. 150$ seems justifiable, considering plastic factory housing is $70... 

Also just a thought to help keep machining and costs down; I'd be more than fine with a cap/housing without that drain plug. not necessary IMO. 
It's easy enough to change if careful and know what you're doing without trying to unscrew or risk stripping the plug.

LOL even if it would only save 10 bucks or something trivial, id almost prefer a solid housing without the drain plug.



GruvenParts.com said:


> Still working on the oil cap/drain. Those are turning into $150 products as well, I know we need to keep pricing down. I will check with engineering and see where we are at with it.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Very good input, thanks. 

How many others wouldnt mind if there was no drain plug on the housing? This would save a bit. 

I personally have NEVER used the drain plug, like you say, as long as you are careful its no issue. 





philly24v04 said:


> This would be a more than worthwhile item. After changing the oil this weekend on my new to me vr6, the plastic nut is almost rounded completely. Seems like a common problem amongst VR's, either stripping the drain plug or cracking the plastic hex head. 150$ seems justifiable, considering plastic factory housing is $70...
> 
> Also just a thought to help keep machining and costs down; I'd be more than fine with a cap/housing without that drain plug. not necessary IMO.
> It's easy enough to change if careful and know what you're doing without trying to unscrew or risk stripping the plug.
> ...


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

I never had the luxury of being able use the factory drain on the oil filter housing, because it was stripped when I bought the car. I bought a replacement plug and had zero luck removing the old plug with a few common methods but the stock aluminum bolt just deformed like putty and didn't budge. 

That said I think it would be worthwhile to include a drain option. For people who don't have a lift or don't feel like covering the whole ground/garage floor with newspaper will thank you. I know it isn't necessary, but it allows for a foolproof no mess oil change. After many oil changes I have gotten used to and can avoid spillage, but occasionally it still happens.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Will do, we'll include options for both ways. And our oil drain plug wont be : 

1. plastic 
2. tiny 
3. tiny and plastic 
4. soft aluminum 
ect... 


Thanks for input guys, will update again once we have a better timeline.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post Christmas bump :laugh:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best products for your ride 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5-823-593C (1J5823593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0-823-593C (1J0823593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
> 
> GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release these billet intake drive unit links for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with the variable intake manifolds!* 


* VW/Audi VR6 Billet Intake Links ! *

Our billet drive links replaces the plastic drive unit linkage which extends from the actuator up to the intake rod highlighted with the YELLOW arrow in this picture :










If you have been around VR6’s that long, you already know the OEM part is made from plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need. Even if you did buy the expensive OEM part, it would be PLASTIC and would quickly break again.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum on a 4 axis CNC. Ours come with a Delrin insert installed in the specially machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake rod. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. 

To install this part, unbolt the actuator from the engine and gently pry apart the 2 mating actuator halves (they are snap fit together). Once apart, simply remove the plastic OEM link and replace with our billet aluminum version. Snap the 2 halves back together and reinstall on the engine. 

This billet VR6 drive linkage makes a great upgrade when installing our :



*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

and our


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Race proven and ready to go !

:thumbup:



*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lightest weight on the market !!





GruvenParts.com said:


> Race proven and ready to go !
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd do $300 for a Thermo housing with a billet 'pipe. Also, does this fit the BDF VR6?
http://gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=431&category_id=60 

It lists the AAA & AFP...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

No that oil filter housing we have is just for 12v engines at moment ...


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Figured I'd check. I have a V8 Touareg & a 24V VR6. I was going to order two  Is it absolutely necessary to use the filter you specify? I understand the superior nature of the older filter, but will the "new" filter fit properly as well?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The later model housings are completely different than earlier model, unfortunately. We are looking at making the later model housings as well. No one should have to put up with the plastic junk ! 

I will let everyone know what our status is, please also follow us on facebook.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6* 

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save! 

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers : 

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A) 
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D) 
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A) 
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B) 
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts 

www.GruvenParts.com 


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I took these: 

http://www.gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=345&category_id=60 

And re-purposed them for my 24v's fuel lines like so: 










The two spots where the stock metal bracket screws into the valve cover worked perfectly for mounting the brackets to the motor.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice, can you show side view of that? Would like to see what scews mated up with. Did you need to drill/tap anything ?
:thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Will snap another photo shortly. On the 24v, there is a metal bracket that bolts to the valve cover in two spots on the passenger side. There are plastic brackets that slot into it that which normally hold the fuel lines tight to the head. All I did was unbolt that bracket and use the stock bolt to mount this bracket in the front-most mounting hole. No tapping/modifications needed.

And for what it's worth, if the brackets were slotted, I think you could use them mounted on the valve cover itself to achieve the same look you are going for with the 12v application.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

This should do it  I should also note that the bolt I used here is not the stock bolt the OEM bracket is fastened with. I misplaced the two stock hex-head bolts but was able to determine this bolt had the same thread pitch.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Good idea, never thought about that. Looks like a nice clean install :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

He should get a free part or something , now I'll buy a set :thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldn't turn that down haha

Also, it'd be awesome if you sold them individually instead of pairs...I didn't need the second one I bought.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, we are verifying fitment and if we can expand the product guide we can certainly provide some freebies for the part tester !

:beer:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

A couple more of it in action


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup: for super clean engine bay. Nice work :beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> No that oil filter housing we have is just for 12v engines at moment ...



Howeva .... 


Please check out our facebook page! We are now making the 24V oil housing caps 

https://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). 

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt are not included).


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Howeva ....
> 
> 
> Please check out our facebook page! We are now making the 24V oil housing caps
> ...


Is it on your site yet?


----------

